

iPad wifi connectivity problems - budu3
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/05/trouble-in-paradise-ipad-users-complain-of-wifi-issues/

======
epi0Bauqu
I'm having this issue right now.

~~~
NyxWulf
I experienced this issue as well.

~~~
smokinn
A co-worker bought it and his ipad wifi connection issues was all he could
talk about today.

------
tumult
Not happening here

~~~
stcredzero
I'm also just fine with Wifi. I've been using this with a Cradlepoint hotspot,
though. The café I was at yesterday presented no problems with their hotspot.

------
cmelbye
Thankfully not happening with my iPad. I was worried when I had problems with
it at a hotel, but it looks like it was just a problem with the hotel. Bad
news for Apple, though.

------
glhaynes
I've seen some weirdness with my signal meter today, but haven't seen network
performance be too bad. Maybe just a problem with the meter data/display
thereof?

------
credo
That is interesting. I haven't had this problem and my router is in a
different floor from where I generally use my iPad.

------
siculars
take a look at step 19 on the ifixit ipad teardown...
<http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPad-Teardown/2183/3>. notice the soldering.
probably a manufacturing problem on certain lots.

~~~
barlo
Are you talking about the solder for the cap they mistakenly melted?

"Dont worry, the capacitor near the lower right corner of the Broadcom chip
didn't come that way. The solder melted and it moved when we heated the steel
casing to remove it."

